# Need Explanation About Software Installation



## Majorix (Dec 24, 2011)

I am very new here, and also new to the *BSD family. Just installed PCBSD, and decided that I don't like their package management system, so I want to do it the FreeBSD way, if that's possible. I can even install a clean FreeBSD 9.0 if need be, I don't care.

I come from the Debian Linux world. So while posing questions, I will try to link stuff with Debian methods.

Questions:

1. How do I update ports? Like in Debian's "apt-get update"? Is this done with *freebsd-update fetch*?

2. How do I update the system using new releases from ports? Like in Debian's "apt-get upgrade"? I used *freebsd-update install* after doing a *freebsd-update fetch* like in the first question. Is everything up-to-date now?

3. How do I switch to a newer release? Like in Debian's "apt-get dist-upgrade"? I saw something with an "-r" switch to the *freebsd-update* command. Is this relevant?

4. How do I add a new package? Like in Debian's "apt-get install stuff"? Should I use the ports approach or the package approach on my (slowish) netbook? Do I lose on much if I use packages?

5. Just today I installed chromium using *pkg_add -r chromium*. Now I want to wipe it and use the ports method, just to learn the new things. But when I input *pkg_delete chromium* it says that it cannot find a package called chromium. How come?

6. How do I search the ports? Listing all the ports webpage and going from there didn't work as I expected, as it caused Chromium to cripple while opening that list. And it's not very searchable anyways. The relevant command in Debian would be "apt-cache search stuff".

7. Is there a GUI to do all this on my PC-BSD 9.0RC3? So far I have tried "bpm" and "bxpkg" without success. Former said there were errors and just shut down. Latter said that it couldn't find a release called "9.0RC3". Is it high or something? I use LXDE, if that's of importance.

Phew! So many questions. But I am kinda geeky and want to know all things related to FreeBSD, and thought this would be the starting point.

PS: I googled for each of the questions and cannot find satisfactory answers. Maybe I don't know where to look, maybe there is nothing where I look. So please help me out!


----------



## renice (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to FreeBSD community dude! We have a wonderful handbook, which is recommended first to learn the basics. I don't know anything about PC-BSD because I just use FreeBSD. But I think all of your questions are answered at the handbook.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## Majorix (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh yes, I am aware of the existence of the Handbook. I have read the relevant parts too. But couldn't get a clear answer. Hence my post. Please understand. Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'd search this forum rather than google.  Paragraphs of explanation, entire threads even, are available explaining 
	
	



```
portmaster , buildworld, etc...
```
 but be sure to have backups.  (More hints, search the term "reboots" and  a few of the threads will have information. Even the stuff not relevant will be informative about other stuff usually.)


----------



## SNK (Dec 24, 2011)

Majorix said:
			
		

> 1. How do I update ports? Like in Debian's "apt-get update"? Is this done with "freebsd-update fetch"?


First
`# portsnap fetch extract`
and subsequently
`# portsnap fetch update`

Even better, use the following script to keep your ports up-to-date: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=39092&postcount=37


> 2. How do I update the system using new releases from ports? Like in Debian's "apt-get upgrade"? I used "freebsd-update install" after doing a "freebsd-update fetch" like in the first question. Is everything up-to-date now?


freebsd-update(8): "fetch and install binary updates to FreeBSD". So it is not related to the ports.


> 3. How do I switch to a newer release? Like in Debian's "apt-get dist-upgrade"? I saw something with an -r switch to the freebsd-update command. Is this relevant?


The -r switch is part of freebsd-update(8).


> 4. How do I add a new package? Like in Debian's "apt-get install stuff"? Should I use the ports approach or the package approach on my (slowish) netbook? Do I lose on much if I use packages?


Use ports-mgmt/portmaster: portmaster(8).
`# whereis <port>`
`# portmaster -dbvP <category>/<port>`
You may want to check out the -PP switch.


> 5. Just today I installed chromium using "pkg_add -r chromium". Now I want to wipe it and use the ports method, just to learn the new things. But when I input "pkg_delete chromium" it says that it cannot find a package called chromium. How come?


Include the category or version number and it might work. Or:
`# portmaster -e <port>`


> 6. How do I search the ports? Listing all the ports webpage and going from there didn't work as I expected, as it caused Chromium to cripple while opening that list. And it's not very searchable anyways. The relevant command in Debian would be "apt-cache search stuff".


Try http://www.freshports.org/.


> PS: I googled for each of the questions and cannot find satisfactory answers. Maybe I don't know where to look, maybe there is nothing where I look. So please help me out!



What did you Google? Most of this information is readily available. Am thinking about writing a small guide because these questions keep popping up every other day on the forums. The Handbook might be slightly arcane.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2011)

Please read the articles mentioned in FreeBSD? So, what is it? to get a clear understanding of the essential difference between the FreeBSD *base system* (handled by e.g. freebsd-update, but there are other methods) and third-party applications (a.k.a. ports and packages) which do not mix with the base system in any way, and have their own set of tools (like e.g. portsnap, pkg_add, etc.). FreeBSD is not just a kernel, with everything else being an add-on (known in its entirety as a 'distro'). It's an entire operating system (kernel + userland), which can be added to using external applications (ports/packages). They are separate entities, with separate tools.


----------



## Majorix (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the reply! I got most of the info I needed!

@DutchDaemon:
Those are really good references. Thanks for pointing them out. I read all of them except for 2 that didn't interest me.


----------

